# Seitenaufbau abhängig vom Login



## Guest (20. Apr 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne eine Webanwendung basteln, die wie folgt aufgebaut sein sollte (grob):

- Tomcat Server

Ich möchte ein servletbasiertes MVC Framework verwenden.
Die Sache soll dann so aussehe:

Ich habe eine Startseite, auf der die Benutzer Name und Passwort eingeben können. Nach der Eingabe von Benutzer und Passwort sollen sie auf die nächste Seite gelangen (vorrausgesetzt die Anmeldung war korrekt :wink: ).
Allerings soll diese Seite abhängig vom jeweiligen Benutzer aufgebaut werden. Will  heißen, wenn Benutzer A sich anmeldet, bekommt er Button 1-3 zu sehen und noch ein paar Dinge, und wenn Benutzer B sich anmeldet, sieht er zwar auch Button 1-3, zusätzlich aber noch Button 4.

Wie funktioniert sowas grundsätzlich? Hat jemand mal ein wenig Beispielcode?

Das hängt doch irgendwie mit der Session zusammen, oder?

Schonmal VIELEN VIELEN Dank für die Hilfe im vorraus!

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (21. Apr 2007)

Naja, zwei Varianten:

1. Du machst das Login selbst, prüfst im Servlet, ob Benutzername und Passwort korrekt, setzt Benutzername o.Ä. in die Session und liest das in der JSP aus.

2. Du verwendest den deklarativen Teil von J2EE (Sicherheitseinstellungen im Web Deployment Descriptor), lässt den Webcontainer die Authentifizierung erledigen (kannst LDAP oder LocalOS einbinden) und prüfst in der JSP lediglich mithilfe der Methoden

request.isUserInRole() und
request.getUserPrincipal()


----------



## DP (21. Apr 2007)

schau dir mal apache jetspeed an. das kann das alles von hau aus. musste nur die portlets schreiben und feierabend


----------



## Guest (24. Apr 2007)

masseur81 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, zwei Varianten:
> 
> 1. Du machst das Login selbst, prüfst im Servlet, ob Benutzername und Passwort korrekt, setzt Benutzername o.Ä. in die Session und liest das in der JSP aus.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank schonmal... hört sich gut an...

Gibts da Beispielscode zu? Das würde mir mit Sicherheit weiterhelfen?


----------

